# UFC 68



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

With UFC 68 coming up, time to make bets. I got whupped on Pride 33.......but then again, I think with 3 huge upsets, a lot of people got suprised.

For UFC 68, my bets are:

*Fighters* *Winner*

1. Sylvia vs. Couture - Sylvia

2. Huges vs. Lytle - Hughes

3. Franklin vs. McDonald - Franklin

Couture is a great fighter, but he has never done well against the true HW's, because their just too big. Age is also a huge factor. I don't care what anyone says, age is age. Even a great highschool player could probably beat a 99 year old Michael Jordan. And the fact that Tim Sylvia is huge and has a tremendous reach advantage doesn't help either. The only way Couture could win is if he gets Sylvia to the ground and Grounds and Pounds him.

I think Matt Hughes will take Lytle to the mat and GnP him to victory before the first round. Lytle has no chance against Matt Hughes. I think Hughes will have a good chance against George St. Pierre, too. But I do think GSP is the future of Middleweight and one of the greatest fighters pound for pound around.

I think Frankilin will knock McDonald out for the victory. Franklin could also win a rematch with Silva for belt.

What do you all think?

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I agree on all but the Sylvia and Randy fight. My prediction is that he is too fast for sylvia and will get inside and take him down. After that I see a knock out or submision coming. No matter what I think if the fight goes the distance Randy will win. It will be fun to watch!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Are you going to order it on PPV? Have you ever ordered it on ppv? Do you know if you have to pay for it days ahead of schedule or can u order it right before it comes on that nite?

The time zone thing is screwy, I don't know what time all of it starts in Central Time. I don't want to miss anything. Or any of the pre-show stuff.

I think it's crazy expensive. But I'm throwing a UFC party. So if I get enough guys, it will be free. That's not a bad deal.

I was just watching CNN and they said UFC draws more tv audience then pro Baseball. Which is either really good, or baseball does't draw a lot of fans. LOL.

Like I said, I'd love to see Couture take Sylvia down and GnP him for the victory. I've never actually seen him fight. That would be sweet.

What about the next UFC 70, I think Matt "The Terra" Serra is going to get knocked the heck out by GSP in the first round.

I hate all these Ultimate Fighters, winning one fight against another amatuer, and then yelling, their ready to take on the Champ. That's just stupid.

I do hope Hughes wins back his belt from GSP though. Even though I like them both. I think there two of the best fighters pound for pound in the world.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

im going with randy, hughes, and franklin


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

you can order it on ppv anytime before the fight.....


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just check your listings for what time it comes on. You can order it at any time. I have to agree with you about these ultimate fighters. They are good but are not ready to take on the champ. The best UF yet has still to fight for a title. (Diego Sanchez) I cant wait to see Matt sera get lit up. I cant stand him.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys.

To bad the PPV's aren't like 20 bucks. LOL. They could make up the high price in volume.

I think Diego Sanchez has the best bet too. But I don't see him in the same bracket as people like Chuck Liddell, Matt Hughes, and George St. Pierre.

At least win a few huge fights or have the belt, before you start talking Sh*#t. Because you sound and look really dumb when you say it, and especially after you go out and get beat by another Ultimate Fighter.

Earn the right to talk smack. Not just shooting off your mouth.

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone else ordering this?

:sniper:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

WOW. What a fight for Randy Couture. I put my money against him. But he did what I said he had to do to win. Take Sylvia down and GNP him. What really helped him was the massive right that he first knocked Sylvia with.

After that, not only was Sylvia rocked and scared, he was fatigued.

That is one of the greatest fights ever. Randy "The Natural" Couture is a GIANT KILLER.

I bet against him, but was on my feet happy to see him win.

Matt Hughes and Rich Franklin did what was expected. It would have been nice to see Matt Hughes win by TKO and Rich Franklin knock McDonald out, but you can't have everything.

I was also suprised by "Babalu" getting knocked out by "The Punisher". That was a impressive. However, "Babalu" got knocked down the first time he dropped his fists for a knee and then he did it again, and got knocked out. Ouch.

Not a tremendous card, but just watching "Captain America" Randy Couture kick Sylvia's [email protected] was definitely worth it.

:sniper:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I said RANDY, and thats all i have to say about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

